# Wolf paws vs. Kage Claws experience?



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Who has ran both Wolf paws and Kage Klaws on skid loaders during the winter? I am looking at adding a set of tires to my CAT 226B skid for better winter traction while pushing an 8' Kage plow. Appears to be a big difference in the cost of the 2 brands and want to know how they compare.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I run these and seem to work well. Definitely better than stock tread and reasonably priced 
http://www.tiresdirect.net/SOLIDEAL-SKZ-Lifemaster-12-165-E10-P5142.aspx


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't waste your money on either. 

West side Tire, Nebraska Skid Steer tire, and skidsteersnowtires.com will all beat pricing from Wolf Paw for sure. Don't know about Kage but all the Rest of their stuff is over priced so I'm sure the tires are too.


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Don't waste your money on either.
> 
> West side Tire, Nebraska Skid Steer tire, and skidsteersnowtires.com will all beat pricing from Wolf Paw for sure. Don't know about Kage but all the Rest of their stuff is over priced so I'm sure the tires are too.


West side where I bought my rims and I mounted my own tires a lot less then wolfpaws .
I'm running maxxis buckshot truck tires 235x85r16


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you running studs also?


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

Laner said:


> Are you running studs also?


The dark brown tires has studs they going on my truck. They was on the skid for 2 years few people complained so I put new set on the skid


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

Here is them


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

How much better traction do you think you are getting?
Looks like these would be about 31.5 inches tall, which is just a little taller than my stock 10-16.5 skid tires.


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

Laner said:


> How much better traction do you think you are getting?
> Looks like these would be about 31.5 inches tall, which is just a little taller than my stock 10-16.5 skid tires.


The new buckshots are 34 inches.
Traction is night an day difference .
I use to run skid tires and I have few drives with a incline and do not stop in middle either. 
With buckshots I can stop in the middle and take off with no problems .
Here is my 10-16.5 tires and the buckshots


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Trimstar -Thanks for your help! This looks like a good combo. We just pushed 5-6 inches of wet heavy snow that had a little ice/freezing rain at the start. Lots of sliding around and small pushes as we had minimal traction.


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

Laner said:


> Trimstar -Thanks for your help! This looks like a good combo. We just pushed 5-6 inches of wet heavy snow that had a little ice/freezing rain at the start. Lots of sliding around and small pushes as we had minimal traction.


we had that last week did well plowing snow on top of the ice. 
I find 2nd gear works best


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Laner said:


> Trimstar -Thanks for your help! This looks like a good combo. We just pushed 5-6 inches of wet heavy snow that had a little ice/freezing rain at the start. Lots of sliding around and small pushes as we had minimal traction.


I see you're in Iowa. Any chance there's an agricultural tire place in your area? They can get the rims fairly easy (I'm pretty sure they come stock on some manure spreaders or other impement) and should have no issue finding decent recaps for snow use. That's what I have on mine, and they make a big difference, especially over the old "bar" style tread.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Any Pomp's tire store near you? I got a set of 19.5 truck recaps with the BDR-W winter tread from them. I got the rims and tires from them. I'll second the solideal as better than stock. We run 2 sets of those also.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I opted to try some Wolf paws. My CAT dealer was able to get them to me cheaper than I have found and close to the Nebraska Tire price. I will let you know how they perform once they are installed and we have snow to push!


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Laner said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. I opted to try some Wolf paws. My CAT dealer was able to get them to me cheaper than I have found and close to the Nebraska Tire price. I will let you know how they perform once they are installed and we have snow to push!


We love ours! They out performed my expectations. Very happy customer.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

got our new tires on the machine and got a chance to use them this week! What a difference in traction on all types of surfaces (pavement, gravel, ice and snow-pack).


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks good, no more slipping and sliding for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Glad they worked out. I'll bet you have a little bit of a speed increase as well.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

pieperlc said:


> Glad they worked out. I'll bet you have a little bit of a speed increase as well.


Yes, much faster! With the taller tire, I thought we may see it lug the machine a bit more, but didn't seem to change much. We had 8-10 inches of very wet-heavy snow for the first run.


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

Laner said:


> got our new tires on the machine and got a chance to use them this week! What a difference in traction on all types of surfaces (pavement, gravel, ice and snow-pack).


Thanks for your business and testimonial, @Laner!


timsjeep said:


> We love ours! They out performed my expectations. Very happy customer.


Same to you, @timsjeep!


----------

